

Commentary: Internet Discussion Badly Broken, Hurting Society - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2008/08/internet_commen.php

======
DanielBMarkham
This is another in our long discussion about how internet voting systems suck,
but with several News.YC examples.

